# Hotels in Saltillo or Monterrey?



## seismeses (Oct 2, 2009)

We'll be driving from Guanajuato city to Laredo next week and want to do the drive in two days, getting the bulk of the drive done on day one. I think Saltillo or Monterrey are the most likely places to stop - Can anyone recommend a hotel that is safe, comfortable and not too expensive, with secured parking for autos, but is not too far into the city? We really just need a place to stop, eat, and rest for the night. Stayed at good old Las Palmas in Matehuala on the way down, but that wouldn't get us far enough out of GTO to get to the border early the next day. 

Would also like to hear any other suggestions of routes/stopover cities...


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I would definitely do Saltillo versus Monterrey. It is much easier to get back on the highway and you can use all the bypasses so you won't lose much time. We've had friends that stay there but we haven't. The more normal stop for most of our friends is the hotel at the rest stop on the cuota between Monterrey & Nuevo Laredo. It is reasonable, clean & safe with a lot of security. Also reasonable restaurants. 
The question of alternate routes is another discussion. We avoid Nuevo Laredo like the plague but then it's faster for us to go via Houston rather than San Antonio & north. We cross at a very small/rural crossing south of Harlingen Texas. Let me know if you have interest. BTW, we live in Mineral de Pozos, GTO just outside San Luis de la Paz. We easily get to the border by 5PM which is plenty of time to sleep in Harlingen.


----------



## seismeses (Oct 2, 2009)

conklinwh said:


> I would definitely do Saltillo versus Monterrey. It is much easier to get back on the highway and you can use all the bypasses so you won't lose much time. We've had friends that stay there but we haven't. The more normal stop for most of our friends is the hotel at the rest stop on the cuota between Monterrey & Nuevo Laredo. It is reasonable, clean & safe with a lot of security. Also reasonable restaurants.
> The question of alternate routes is another discussion. We avoid Nuevo Laredo like the plague but then it's faster for us to go via Houston rather than San Antonio & north. We cross at a very small/rural crossing south of Harlingen Texas. Let me know if you have interest. BTW, we live in Mineral de Pozos, GTO just outside San Luis de la Paz. We easily get to the border by 5PM which is plenty of time to sleep in Harlingen.


Thanks for your response - yes, would definitely like to hear your take on the alternate crossing point. We have been in GTO for 6 months, but this is our first cross back over the border. Our ultimate destination is Colorado, will have to take a look at the map to see what makes the most sense, but please let me know how you usually do it. Also, do you have an idea of how far past Monterrey the hotel is that you mentioned, on the cuota to Nuevo Laredo? Do you know the name? 
Wish we had had time to get to Mineral de Pozos, so much to do in this part of Mexico!!


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm not sure of the name but there is only one rest area and it is close to the northern toll booths.
Our route is via 57 from San Luis de la Paz. Expect you would go here through Dolores or closer to San Luis Potosi via San Felipe. We take the by pass around San Luis Potosi, now 48 pesos, and this our only toll. We then get back on 57 for 81km where we go right toward Ciudad del Maiz & Ciudad Victoria on highway 80. We are on highway 80 for 58km till we take a left on highway 101 toward Ciudad Victoria(there is a lot of construction at this intersection). Then follow 101 134km till the bypass(you actually go straight) around Ciudad Victoria. You now follow the signs for Matamoros which includes making a right(still hwy 101) at I believe the 3rd light at the end of the bypass. After this light you basically go straight to Matamoros on 101 and then after merge with 180 from Tampico it becomes 180 but still straight. You will have a few free bypasses around small cities so just follow signs toward Matamoros. About 73km after the 101/180 merge, there is a split with hwy 97going to Reynosa and hwy 101 continuing toward Matamoros. There is a cheap, safe/secure hotel on the left just before this split. The name is Rancho Viejo. It is a little stark for our tastes but a number of friends stay there. After this split, we go 53km to the new Aduano where we go left og Hwy 99 to Valle Hermoso. Thyis is the one town we go through and we have never had a problem but you do need watch your speed. After 50 km, Hwy 99 merges with Hwy 2 between Reynosa & Matamoros. Go right toward Matamoros. After 10 km you stay straight over overpass versus right to Matamoros. This takes you to the Los Indios crossing but the sign days Free Trade Bridge. The immigration & Banercito are on the left just before you leave Mexico to turn in your forms and car sticker. Their hous are 9-6 M-F, 9-4 Sat. and they are closed Sunday although the crossing is open longer and all 7 days. After exiting US immigration, you will be on Hwy 509 north toward Harlingen. This intersects Hwy 77 which is the main highway. As I said, we usually stay in Harlingen as about 500mi and 8-9 hours from Mineral de Pozos.
We then follow 77 to 59 in Victoria Texas and then to Houston where we pick-up I10 east.
If you chose this route, you might take 77 as far as Corpus Christi where you would get I37 I believe to San Antonio and north.
Hope this useful. We have had no problems with this route in the 3 years that we have been using it. It was interesting that there was a Mexican customs person on the US side last Friday when we drove back. He really seemed concerned that we knew what we were doing and strongly suggested that we avoid all border cities and not to stop till we got close to Ciudad Victoria where we normally get gas anyway.


----------

